# La mia storia ...



## Snap (14 Maggio 2013)

Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
Dopo qualche mese, presa dai sensi di colpa, mi faccio risentire con l’altro, per sapere come stava.
Lui ritorna alla carica, io non voglio vederlo.
Alla prima trasferta del mio ragazzo, mi sento sola…depressa a causa di un colloquio andato male che mi fa vedere il futuro come un qualcosa di negativo...rivedo l’amante, con cui abbiamo una notte di sesso selvaggio, come non mai prima.
Decido di troncare col mio ragazzo, pensando di essere innamorata dell’altro.
Ma non riesco a troncare, trascorriamo un weekend romantico in cui lo riscopro…nuovamente.
Finalmente prendo la decisione definitiva: è lui l’amore della mia vita.
Cerco di lasciare l’amante, che però minaccia di dire tutto al mio ragazzo.
Alla fine, ho dovuto confessare tutto.
Abbiamo iniziato a parlare dei nostri problemi, delle nostre incomprensioni e della nostra mancanza di comunicazione.
Lui mi ha perdonato, con fatica, ma mi ha perdonato…ora siamo felici, se possibile ancora di più di quando ci siamo messi assieme….quando mi lascia vivere!
Io vorrei lasciarmi tutto alle spalle...ma lui a volte va' in depressione a causa di questa storia, riempiendomi di domande, battutine, confronti....
Così facendo, mi fa stare male...è come se la mia ferita non riuscisse a rimarginarsi perchè qualcuno continua ad infilarci un dito dentro.
A volte scoppio, perchè non ce la faccio a riascoltare tutte le volte storia della mia doppia vita...
Durerà per sempre così? Riusciremo ad essere per sempre felici, o lui sarà sempre così?
Grazie per i vostri commenti.


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


Da quanto tempo dura questo suo modo? Posso dirti che un bel 3 anni di alti e bassi che piano piano diminuiscono ci stanno eccome, il perchè è presto detto, tu hai sbagliato da morire in quello che hai fatto al tuo ragazzo, sei in torto all'estremo nei tuoi dubbi e gli hai fatto un male bestia, la via del perdono è lunghissima e tu hai solo iniziato a percorrelrla, sappi però che se deciderai di lasciare il tuo ragazzo, sarai comunque sia in debito con lui. Non ti invidio.


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

*snap*

il tuo lui non ti ha perdonato, è passato oltre e tornerà più volte indietro per sapere, conoscere chiedere capire. Forse per te la tua serenità è meglio troncare.

buona fortuna.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


no non sarà per sempre così ...
dagli tempo ...non sei l'unica ad aver sofferto ...
mi sembra di aver capito che il tutto è fresco di pochi mesi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Snap!

Non è che io non pensi che certe ragazze facili poi per compensare il karma dell'universo devono aver la vita resa difficile per compensazione, ma il più delle volte è così.
Sei una sguappola di spurio grondeggio che ha sminato e frappato qua e là nei campi smegghiati e nelle valli trombine, sarebbe facile dirti che chi sblinda la necchia s'ingrulla di salme per lindo smeriglio, ma questo non smollerebbe di un cubito nè la grandula veglia nè la svilita brandeggiata che hai smesso, quindi le bronze carlinghe d'obice stretto ti calzano lisce or ch'hai dragheggiato sul pavido losco e sul madido bozzo.
Siano briscole dure o battenti le tue o camicie di struzzo candeggio, non puoi esibire le fiotte brigose ch'altre scarselle t'imboccano a dire: meglio guarnire le sbrisolone candite che ghermire il baccello succinto d'un gurziere belindo ch'impomata le cricche e scravatta le briglie!
La femmina vacca che regala il latte di tetta è malsana e scottona quando elle appare alla luce del sole, il fido bovaro le lascia il letame nel letto e la liscia col puntuto forcone: egli è naturale come lo sorgere del sole!
Tu hai meritato le scoldane che ti giungono perchè egli ha una vacca nel cuore.
Lui non merita triste compagne di aspro ricordo perchè tu hai cuore di vacca.

O patisci e taci o vai a far penare qulcun altro.
Non diventare pandemica però.

Ciao!


----------



## Eretteo (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Snap!
> 
> Non è che io non pensi che certe ragazze facili poi per compensare il karma dell'universo devono aver la vita resa difficile per compensazione, ma il più delle volte è così.
> Sei una sguappola di spurio grondeggio che ha sminato e frappato qua e là nei campi smegghiati e nelle valli trombine, sarebbe facile dirti che chi sblinda la necchia s'ingrulla di salme per lindo smeriglio, ma questo non smollerebbe di un cubito nè la grandula veglia nè la svilita brandeggiata che hai smesso, quindi le bronze carlinghe d'obice stretto ti calzano lisce or ch'hai dragheggiato sul pavido losco e sul madido bozzo.
> ...


Eh si,non serviva altro che una cosa tipo questa......mi chiedevo quanto volessi ancora aspettare a digitarla...


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

rabarbaro, volevi in breve dirle che non si è comportata da santa. Non bastava una semplice parola?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...



E cosa ti aspetti? Passare sopra un tradimento è difficile a meno di non essere una di quelle persone che non vede la fedeltà sessuale come valore.

Prova ad invertire i ruoli. Fosse lui ad averti tradito tu saresti tranquilla?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rabarbaro, volevi in breve dirle che non si è comportata da santa. Non bastava una semplice parola?


Veramente ho detto anche qualcos'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...



Ricordati che non sei sposata e che certi errori si devono purtroppo fare, questo se per te il matrimonio vale qualcosa.

La prossima volta il tradimento evitalo, i fidanzamenti servono a conoscersi in tutti i sensi.

La cosa che non mi quadra è il punto in cui dici, "lo scopro nuovamente" "è lui l'amore della mia vita" 
Mi vorresti chiarire meglio queste affermazioni. in base a cosa? come mai? la svolta che ti ha fatto capire qual'è stata e perchè?


----------



## Snap (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no non sarà per sempre così ...
> dagli tempo ...non sei l'unica ad aver sofferto ...
> mi sembra di aver capito che il tutto è fresco di pochi mesi?


Sì, gli ho confessato tutto 3 mesi fa'....



> Prova ad invertire i ruoli. Fosse lui ad averti tradito tu saresti tranquilla?


Per come sono fatta io, forse non sarei riuscita a perdonarlo...lo so, sono incongruente...ma lui è un grande uomo...io...non sono stata una santa....ma ora vorrei solo rimediare...ma mi chiedo...è possibile superare un tradimento? O stiamo solo perdendo tempo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Per come sono fatta io, forse non sarei riuscita a perdonarlo...lo so, sono incongruente...ma lui è un grande uomo...io...non sono stata una santa....ma ora vorrei solo rimediare...ma mi chiedo...è possibile superare un tradimento? O stiamo solo perdendo tempo?


forse si, forse no. Dipende dalle persone.

La frase "perdere tempo" io non la capisco tranne per il termine "guardare la tv"..... mio limite.


----------



## Lady85 (14 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,
io sto dalla parte opposta rispetto alla tua ovvero dalla parte del tuo ragazzo avendo subito anche io un tradimento e anche io ogni tanto vado su e giù e lancio battutine al mio lui, dal tradimento subito sono passati meno di 2 anni (ho subito il tradimento da parte di lui a settembre 2011) e da quel momento si cambia, almeno io sono cambiata, sono diventata più gelosa e meno ingenua (aspetto che al mio lui piaceva), un giorno parlandone gli ho detto che non tornerò ad essere ingenua perchè proprio il mio essere ingenua ha fatto si che accadesse quanto è successo.
Ancora adesso, anche se abbiamo preso casa e mi ha chiesto di sposarlo, ogni tanto le domande che iniziano con i "e se...", "perchè..." tornano eccome ma cerco di lasciarli perdere e godermi quello che ho; anche lui è tornato (come te) quello di prima...ma siamo noi traditi ad essere cambiati mentre voi ci rivorreste come prima, come se nulla fosse successo (parlo per me)...

ciao


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Sì, gli ho confessato tutto 3 mesi fa'....
> 
> 
> Per come sono fatta io, forse non sarei riuscita a perdonarlo...lo so, sono incongruente...ma lui è un grande uomo...io...non sono stata una santa....ma ora vorrei solo rimediare...ma mi chiedo...è possibile superare un tradimento? O stiamo solo perdendo tempo?


Cioè con la frase "perdere tempo" spero che tu voglia intendere "ne vale  la pena "? 
Altrimenti non la capisco ...
Per superare un tradimentoi ci vuole tempo e pazienza da parte delle due parti tempo che può risultare perso, visto che non è detto  che alla fine ci si riesca...o tempo che può essere considerato  ben speso anche se poi alla fine vanno male ...
Se ci si impegna per una cosa a cui ci si tieno il tempo non è mai perso anche se le cose vanno al contrario di come ce le prefiggiamo...


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Snap*



Snap ha detto:


> Sì, gli ho confessato tutto 3 mesi fa'....
> 
> 
> Per come sono fatta io, forse non sarei riuscita a perdonarlo...lo so, sono incongruente...ma lui è un grande uomo...io...non sono stata una santa....ma ora vorrei solo rimediare...ma mi chiedo...è possibile superare un tradimento? O stiamo solo perdendo tempo?


Ah, quindi la tua preoccupazione e non perdere tempo?Non il dolore che hai procurato al tuo uomo finendo sotto una cascata di cazzo?NO,non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


non c'è una risposta. dipende da voi.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (14 Maggio 2013)

Lady85 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> io sto dalla parte opposta rispetto alla tua ovvero dalla parte del tuo ragazzo avendo subito anche io un tradimento e anche io ogni tanto vado su e giù e lancio battutine al mio lui, dal tradimento subito sono passati meno di 2 anni (ho subito il tradimento da parte di lui a settembre 2011) e da quel momento si cambia, almeno io sono cambiata, sono diventata più gelosa e meno ingenua (aspetto che al mio lui piaceva), un giorno parlandone gli ho detto che non tornerò ad essere ingenua perchè proprio il mio essere ingenua ha fatto si che accadesse quanto è successo.
> Ancora adesso, anche se abbiamo preso casa e mi ha chiesto di sposarlo, ogni tanto le domande che iniziano con i "e se...", "perchè..." tornano eccome ma cerco di lasciarli perdere e godermi quello che ho; anche lui è tornato (come te) quello di prima...ma siamo noi traditi ad essere cambiati mentre voi ci rivorreste come prima, come se nulla fosse successo (parlo per me)...
> 
> ciao


QUOTISSIMO.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah, quindi la tua preoccupazione e non perdere tempo?Non il dolore che hai procurato al tuo uomo finendo sotto una cascata di cazzo?NO,non ci siamo proprio.


:up::up::up:


----------



## erab (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...



Come ho già detto altre volte, non si tratta di perdono ma di accettazione.
Non hai fatto un errore, hai compiuto una serie di scelte, non c'è nulla da perdonare, semplicemente ora lui sa 
che in una situazione simile potresti comportarti nuovamente nello stesso modo.
La sua immagine di te è cambiata, non puoi aspettarti che tutto torni come prima, sarà diverso, forse meglio, forse
peggio ma indubbiamente diverso.
Mi permetto di farti notare che tutto il tuo ragionamento gira intorno alla tua persona, alla tua situazione, al tuo
malessere.
Non potrebbe essere che tu voglia semplicemente ritornare alla situazione precedente perché questa esperienza ha mostrato anche a te un tuo modo di essere di cui non vuoi accettare l' esistenza?


----------



## alexalex (14 Maggio 2013)

Mi sa che stiamo iniziando col piede sbagliato..cioè ma fammi capire, te la sei spassata con un altro e ora non vuoi essere stressata da lui che ti fa domande? scusami il francesismo he..ma svegliati! ma perchè non provi a pensare che cosa avresti fatto tu se lui avesse fatto sesso con un altra donna?! prenditi le tue responsibilità, abbi pazienza, rassicuralo sempre e non dimenticare mai che lui sta soffrendo per colpa tua. solo cosi, a poco a poco potrete recuperare il rapporto e magari stare meglio di prima.
Saluti.
Alex.


----------



## Lady85 (14 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> Mi sa che stiamo iniziando col piede sbagliato..cioè ma fammi capire, te la sei spassata con un altro e ora non vuoi essere stressata da lui che ti fa domande? scusami il francesismo he..ma svegliati! ma perchè non provi a pensare che cosa avresti fatto tu se lui avesse fatto sesso con un altra donna?! prenditi le tue responsibilità, abbi pazienza, rassicuralo sempre e non dimenticare mai che lui sta soffrendo per colpa tua. solo cosi, a poco a poco potrete recuperare il rapporto e magari stare meglio di prima.
> Saluti.
> Alex.


Quoto in pieno!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (14 Maggio 2013)

Noi "traditi" siamo cambiati e neanche per nostra scelta. Io stessa nel momento in cui lui ha cercato di riconquistarmi mi sono chiesta "se no mi amava prima, quando ero una bella persona, felice, energica, indipendente e innamorata... come potrebbe mai farlo ora che sono cinica, sospettosa, rabbiosa, spenta, vuota di ogni sentimento che non sia angoscia?" Del resto anche "voi traditori" siete cambiati ai nostri occhi ora che le fette di salame son crollate, anche per noi e' un dolore.
Non credere che lui ci pensi solo quando ti fa le battutine, probabilmente ci pensera' ogni giorno, soprattutto se e' passato solo qualche mese, una canzone, la scena di tradimento in un film, qualsiasi cosa lo rimandera' li' ogni giorno a ravvivare il suo dolore, altro che' dito nella piaga. Hai ucciso il tuo fidanzato per come lo conoscevi, ed hai ucciso la sua fidanzata per come lui la conosceva ed amava. Se vi piacerete ancora avete qualche chances... certo che se lui ti piaceva perche' si fidava di te (...) ora e' dura.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Io*



alexalex ha detto:


> Mi sa che stiamo iniziando col piede sbagliato..cioè ma fammi capire, te la sei spassata con un altro e ora non vuoi essere stressata da lui che ti fa domande? scusami il francesismo he..ma svegliati! ma perchè non provi a pensare che cosa avresti fatto tu se lui avesse fatto sesso con un altra donna?! prenditi le tue responsibilità, abbi pazienza, rassicuralo sempre e non dimenticare mai che lui sta soffrendo per colpa tua. solo cosi, a poco a poco potrete recuperare il rapporto e magari stare meglio di prima.
> Saluti.
> Alex.


Io non auguro a quel povero cornutone di recuperare il rapporto con questa donna.Questa tipa risolve le sue insofferenze calandosi le mutande e mettendosi a 90 gradi,e non contenta gli brucia pure il sedere che il suo uomo perde tempo per perdonarla?


----------



## Snap (14 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cioè con la frase "perdere tempo" spero che tu voglia intendere "ne vale  la pena "?
> Altrimenti non la capisco ...
> Per superare un tradimentoi ci vuole tempo e pazienza da parte delle due parti tempo che può risultare perso, visto che non è detto  che alla fine ci si riesca...o tempo che può essere considerato  ben speso anche se poi alla fine vanno male ...
> Se ci si impegna per una cosa a cui ci si tieno il tempo non è mai perso anche se le cose vanno al contrario di come ce le prefiggiamo...


No no, mi sono espressa male...parlare di questa esperienza di rende nervosa...
Lo amo da impazzire, ogni giorno che passa riesce a darmi sempre più di quello che che vorrei e di quello che merito...è l'unico uomo che voglio accanto a me per il resto della mia vita....E' ritornato quello che ho conosciuto diversi anni fa'...mentre io sono maturata....ho solo paura, che a causa di queste crisi, possa decidere di lasciarmi....ho paura che magari ora ci stiamo ostinando, spinti dai sentimenti ritrovati, in un qualcosa che però a lungo andare non potrà durare, a causa di questo continuo pensiero al passato...
Scusami ancora per aver utilizzato quella frase...non era sicuramente quello il sentimento che volevo esprimere...


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Be*



Snap ha detto:


> No no, mi sono espressa male...parlare di questa esperienza di rende nervosa...
> Lo amo da impazzire, ogni giorno che passa riesce a darmi sempre più di quello che che vorrei e di quello che merito...è l'unico uomo che voglio accanto a me per il resto della mia vita....E' ritornato quello che ho conosciuto diversi anni fa'...mentre io sono maturata....ho solo paura, che a causa di queste crisi, possa decidere di lasciarmi....ho paura che magari ora ci stiamo ostinando, spinti dai sentimenti ritrovati, in un qualcosa che però a lungo andare non potrà durare, a causa di questo continuo pensiero al passato...
> Scusami ancora per aver utilizzato quella frase...non era sicuramente quello il sentimento che volevo esprimere...


Se ti lascia farebbe solo che bene,alla prossima crisi un'altra volta a pecora?


----------



## Lady85 (14 Maggio 2013)

la manu ha detto:


> Noi "traditi" siamo cambiati e neanche per nostra scelta. Io stessa nel momento in cui lui ha cercato di riconquistarmi mi sono chiesta "se no mi amava prima, quando ero una bella persona, felice, energica, indipendente e innamorata... come potrebbe mai farlo ora che sono cinica, sospettosa, rabbiosa, spenta, vuota di ogni sentimento che non sia angoscia?" Del resto anche "voi traditori" siete cambiati ai nostri occhi ora che le fette di salame son crollate, anche per noi e' un dolore.
> Non credere che lui ci pensi solo quando ti fa le battutine, probabilmente ci pensera' ogni giorno, soprattutto se e' passato solo qualche mese, una canzone, la scena di tradimento in un film, qualsiasi cosa lo rimandera' li' ogni giorno a ravvivare il suo dolore, altro che' dito nella piaga. Hai ucciso il tuo fidanzato per come lo conoscevi, ed hai ucciso la sua fidanzata per come lui la conosceva ed amava. Se vi piacerete ancora avete qualche chances... certo che se lui ti piaceva perche' si fidava di te (...) ora e' dura.


La fiducia poi non è detto che torni quella di prima...ogni tanto ritornerà il tarlo...


----------



## alexalex (14 Maggio 2013)

Le donne le donne. bravo chi le capisce.Se ti da tutto cio di cui hai bisogno allora non avrai problemi a fargli capire quanto sei pentita. perchè lo sei...vero?
Alex


----------



## Snap (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non auguro a quel povero cornutone di recuperare il rapporto con questa donna.Questa tipa risolve le sue insofferenze calandosi le mutande e mettendosi a 90 gradi,e non contenta gli brucia pure il sedere che il suo uomo perde tempo per perdonarla?


Mi sono messa a 90° perchè non ero felice...non mi sentivo amata...la vita era tutta un problema...e questo ragazzo è riuscito a darmi un po' di felicità e di autostima in un momento in cui non ne avevo.
Provavo a parlare col mio ragazzo..ma lui era troppo preso dalle sue cose (cosa che ammette ora...), e non mi ascoltava...pensava che le mie fossero delle bambinate....
Non mi sono comportata bene....ma adesso sono maturata, non mi comporterei più così...ho fatto soffrire troppa gente....e specialmente lui....
E sì, faccio anche fatica a pensare a quei momenti, perchè ho fatto una cosa di cui non vado fiera....ma purtroppo l'ho fatto...


----------



## Lady85 (14 Maggio 2013)

Una cosa proprio non la capisco, chissà perchè i sensi di colpa vengono dopo, come se in quel momento non si ragiona!
Cos'è qualcuno vi manipola il cervello??
Non sarebbe stato più semplice parlarne ma PRIMA cavoli! eh no invece meglio tradire! 
Il tuo lui non tornerà come prima, forse potrà darti questa impressione ma fidati non sarà così! Quindi se davvero lo vuoi come dici, accettalo com'è ora, perchè è cambiato!


----------



## tesla (14 Maggio 2013)

mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.
ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> No no, mi sono espressa male...parlare di questa esperienza di rende nervosa...
> Lo amo da impazzire, ogni giorno che passa riesce a darmi sempre più di quello che che vorrei e di quello che merito...è l'unico uomo che voglio accanto a me per il resto della mia vita....E' ritornato quello che ho conosciuto diversi anni fa'...mentre io sono maturata*....ho solo paura, che a causa di queste crisi, possa decidere di lasciarmi....ho paura che magari ora ci stiamo ostinando, spinti dai sentimenti ritrovati, in un qualcosa che però a lungo andare non potrà durare, a causa di questo continuo pensiero al passato...*
> Scusami ancora per aver utilizzato quella frase...non era sicuramente quello il sentimento che volevo esprimere...



Questi sono dei rischi si ...
Ma alle sue paure non pensi?
Non pensi che magari lui possa arrivare a pensare che tu possa rifarlo?
questa è una paura lecita mi sembra ...tu sai in cuor tuo che non lo rifarai ma avresti mai pensato di farlo qualche anno fa quando aveta cominciato?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (14 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.


:sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (14 Maggio 2013)

Ma poi l'amante dopo è stato ferocemente pestato dal tuo amato? Perchè hai detto che hai dovuto confessare perchè l'altro ti minacciava di dire tutto (figlio di gran mignotta l'altro), spero che il tuo fidanzato si sia pigliato almeno il tempo per suonarlo per bene!!!


----------



## viola di mare (14 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


da quanto tempo hai troncato con l'amante?


----------



## eagle (14 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.


Grande Tesla! Le persone confondono i problemi con l'egoismo


----------



## Hellseven (14 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.


De gustibus. Per noi maschetti il salamino è indigesto mentre è sempre tempo di patatina, invece :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.


 Mi dissocio vivamente.  ma mi accodo a helleseven...


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> mi vado convincendo che quando va' tutto storto, il lavoro, gli amici, oppure si è un po' in depressione, la vita non ci sorride, oppure non si trova parcheggio, la soluzione è un po' di salamino.
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.


Ecco.:rotfloi,dopo aver preso tsunami di salame in tutte le salse,divaricate in ogni modo,ecco che arrivano i dubbi.Può un salame dalla punta rosa essere una soluzione hai problemi di coppia?Credo sia stupido pensarlo o no?può la presenza di un bel salamone fra le natiche portare giovamento ad un rapporto in crisi?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.:rotfloi,dopo aver preso tsunami di salame in tutte le salse,divaricate in ogni modo,ecco che arrivano i dubbi.Può un salame dalla punta rosa essere una soluzione hai problemi di coppia?Credo sia stupido pensarlo o no?può la presenza di un bel salamone fra le natiche portare giovamento ad un rapporto in crisi?


No. ecco perchè ci appelliamo alla patata. :mrgreen: w la patata forever !!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> No. ecco perchè ci appelliamo alla patata. :mrgreen: w la patata forever !!


Mi disturba leggere che ogni volta una donna entra in crisi con il patner finisce con un colibrì nel sedere ma può essere?


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi disturba leggere che ogni volta una donna entra in crisi con il patner *finisce con un colibrì* nel sedere ma può essere?


 e snapp deve essere onomatopeico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> e snapp deve essere onomatopeico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si potrebbe chiarire tutto con una forma di dialogo preciso e conciso,invece no,PENETRIL A NASTRO,E MEMBROSIL IN SPACCATA o DI CULO..... non il massimo....!


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.:rotfloi,dopo aver preso tsunami di salame in tutte le salse,divaricate in ogni modo,ecco che arrivano i dubbi.Può un salame dalla punta rosa essere una soluzione hai problemi di coppia?Credo sia stupido pensarlo o no?può la presenza di un bel salamone fra le natiche portare giovamento ad un rapporto in crisi?


L'effetto salamone tra le natiche ad alcune donne pare miracoloso nei momenti di crisi!!ma che tristezza....buuuuuu!!!:blu:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Camomilla ha detto:


> L'effetto salamone tra le natiche ad alcune donne pare miracoloso nei momenti di crisi!!ma che tristezza....buuuuuu!!!:blu:


Anche perchè poi dura poco,sarà indigesto il salame allora?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi dura poco,sarà indigesto il salame allora?


E' un po' come la peperonata,mentre la mangi è ottima..poi..dà gli effetti collaterali :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Camomilla ha detto:


> E' un po' come la peperonata,mentre la mangi è ottima..poi..dà gli effetti collaterali :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Bravissima,peccato che gli effetti collaterali da sbronza di salame.... li si voglia far pagare ad altri cazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi disturba leggere che ogni volta una donna entra in crisi con il patner finisce con un colibrì nel sedere ma può essere?



Sarà l'effetto della pubblicità... dopo gli spunta un fiore in bocca.....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E' un po' come la peperonata,mentre la mangi è ottima..poi..dà gli effetti collaterali :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Dove ?


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Acheo ha detto:


> Sarà l'effetto della pubblicità... dopo gli spunta un fiore in bocca.....


E un cardellino in culo....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E un cardellino in culo....!



Menomale che è piccolo... ma canta?


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Acheo ha detto:


> Menomale che è piccolo... ma canta?


No,schizza...!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,schizza...!



Un uccello che schizza?


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravissima,peccato che gli effetti collaterali da sbronza di salame.... li si voglia far pagare ad altri cazzo!


Noi donne invece paghiamo gli effetti dei malati di f......


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Un uccello che schizza?


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Camomilla ha detto:


> Noi donne invece paghiamo gli effetti dei malati di f......


Si,e ce ne sono molti di più,purtroppo.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



Smy, camomilla parlava ad oscuro di malati di f..... se sapesse quale malattia ha oscuro...... altro che f....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Smy, camomilla parlava ad oscuro di malati di f..... se sapesse quale malattia ha oscuro...... altro che f....


:rotfl:appunto


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*A clà*



Acheo ha detto:


> Smy, camomilla parlava ad oscuro di malati di f..... se sapesse quale malattia ha oscuro...... altro che f....


Dillo che ti mancavano le mie uscite.....!


----------



## Hellseven (14 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Noi donne invece paghiamo gli effetti dei malati di f......


In realtà a me pare che domanda e offerta si incontrino alla perfezione: dove c'è fica c'è salame e viceversa. Non mi pare che ci sia penuria di nessuno dei due prodotti. L'intermediazione, anche attraverso il tradimento, procede a gonfie vele da che mondo è mondo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:appunto


La figa e per tutti il culo è per gli artisti!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo che ti mancavano le mie uscite.....!



Moltissimo.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In realtà a me pare che domanda e offerta si incontrino alla perfezione: dove c'è fica c'è salame e viceversa. Non mi pare che ci sia penuria di nessuno dei due prodotti. L'intermediazione, anche attraverso il tradimento, procede a gonfie vele da che mondo è mondo.



Infatti il mondo fa schifo...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La figa e per tutti il culo è per gli artisti!



Non so se essere felice per tutti o per la figa. Boh....


----------



## Camomilla (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Smy, camomilla parlava ad oscuro di malati di f..... se sapesse quale malattia ha oscuro...... altro che f....



:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Non so se essere felice per tutti o per la figa. Boh....


Io sono un artista a tutto tondo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In realtà a me pare che domanda e offerta si incontrino alla perfezione: dove c'è fica c'è salame e viceversa. Non mi pare che ci sia penuria di nessuno dei due prodotti. L'intermediazione, anche attraverso il tradimento, procede a gonfie vele da che mondo è mondo.


Sembri il discepolo gentile di oscuro. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un artista a tutto tondo.



Te possino oscù!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Acheo ha detto:


> Sembri il discepolo gentile di oscuro. :rotfl:


Non sono gentile io?


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sembri il discepolo gentile di oscuro. :rotfl:



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono gentile io?


Si si si si....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

:risata: 
'gna faccio....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:
> 
> sienne



Cancella ancora non ti ha letto.. cancella. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:
> 
> sienne


Non mi difendi?:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi difendi?:mrgreen:



Ciao,

lui è evidente ... 

tu ... solo chi vede oltre ...  :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lui è evidente ...
> 
> ...


E cosa vedi oltre?:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa vedi oltre?:rotfl:


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei o non sei un artista? ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ho capito oltre vedi l'artista....spero non troppo oltre......!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

.:culo: esempio lampante e visivo di vedere oltre per il mio caro amico. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Clà*



Acheo ha detto:


> .:culo: esempio lampante e visivo di vedere oltre per il mio caro amico. :mrgreen:


Mi descrivi come un maniaco....!Io sono un maestro di vita...!


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito oltre vedi l'artista....spero non troppo oltre......!:rotfl:



Ciao,

do il mio meglio ... miro e miro ... con l'occhio ...
e non sempre colpisco ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> do il mio meglio ... miro e miro ... con l'occhio ...
> e non sempre colpisco ... :mrgreen: ...
> ...


Io colpisco sempre......!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi descrivi come un maniaco....!Io sono un maestro di vita...!



Lo so lo so...

Senti parlando seriamente e senza sparlare. sai che ho saputo in MP che una donna qua dentro usa le mutande d'acciaio!! ma io muto sono, dico il peccato e non il peccatore.

Certo che alcune volte ci vuole davvero una camomilla per calmarsi e darsi una regolata eh!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io colpisco sempre......!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Speriamo sienne non ti domandi se con l'occhio.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io colpisco sempre......!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao,

:up::up::up:

mi fai schiattare!!! 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Azzo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Lo so lo so...
> 
> Senti parlando seriamente e senza sparlare. sai che ho saputo in MP che una donna qua dentro usa le mutande d'acciaio!! ma io muto sono, dico il peccato e non il peccatore.
> 
> Certo che alcune volte ci vuole davvero una camomilla per calmarsi e darsi una regolata eh!


Hai capito camomilla.....!Pensavo alla simy.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

*Simy ritirati la bestia che mi sembra davvero in vena artistica*

......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Speriamo sienne non ti domandi se con l'occhio.


Ciao,

:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sarebbe fatale ... chi sa, quante tirate di faccia ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*clà*



Acheo ha detto:


> Speriamo sienne non ti domandi se con l'occhio.


Sienne è fin troppo sveglia...da non domandare...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito camomilla.....!Pensavo alla simy.....!:rotfl:


Scrissi camomilla io per caso? aò !!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Ti salvi soltanto perchè oscuro ti rispetta troppo, dagli un po di filo e vedrai se capisce che può permettersi. ( non gli dare filo non dargli filo nooo)


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Acheo ha detto:


> Scrissi camomilla io per caso? aò !!


Si,ma camomilla è una brava,ma alessandra dov'è?una delle mie discepole preferite....!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

*R: La mia storia ...*

Oscuro poi facciamo i.conti


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro poi facciamo i.conti


Si come no....sono anni che dobbiamo farli....e sto sempre seduto su una tazza con il pisello fra le mani.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ti salvi soltanto perchè oscuro ti rispetta troppo, dagli un po di filo e vedrai se capisce che può permettersi. ( non gli dare filo non dargli filo nooo)



Ciao,

:mrgreen: ... donna dai mille segreti  ...

non gli conviene ... no ... :mrgreen: ...


sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :mrgreen: ... donna dai mille segreti ...
> 
> ...


Le donne per me non hanno segreti....ho una parte femminile molto accentuata.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2013)

*R: La mia storia ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no....sono anni che dobbiamo farli....e sto sempre seduto su una tazza con il pisello fra le mani.


Per scelta tua..  parli parli


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no....sono anni che dobbiamo farli....e sto sempre seduto su una tazza con il pisello fra le mani.



Ciao,

vuoi un bastoncino ... per sgranchiarti le dita? 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh si,non serviva altro che una cosa tipo questa......mi chiedevo quanto volessi ancora aspettare a digitarla...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò nell'ultimo capoverso l'ha rassicurata :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vuoi un bastoncino ... per sgranchiarti le dita?
> 
> sienne


Grazie mi basta il mio.....:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le donne per me non hanno segreti....ho una parte femminile molto accentuata.:rotfl:



Ciao,

 .... dove?

.... ma non conosci la mia parte felina ... 
cado, cado ... sempre sulle zampe ... e graffio ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> .... dove?
> 
> ...


Le donne feline mi hanno bruciato il cervello.....!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le donne feline mi hanno bruciato il cervello.....!:rotfl:



Ciao,

tutto chiaro ora ... :up: ...

siamo ... da sballo ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Nonostante la discussione sia stata orientata a tarallucci e vino con il gran maestro uff Oscuro :mrgreen: (ciao ma sei sempre merdaccia o sei rientrato nei ranghi?)  cercherò di rispondere a Snap sedendo nella sedia (scomodissima Minchia) della tradita. Cara Snap senza star a ripeter che hai sbagliato, che dovevi esser più leale ... Bla bla bla ... Ti dico solo che è ovvio, scontato che entrambi siete cambiati, alcuni anni fa si sono incontrati un ragazzo ed una ragazza che si sono amati per certe affinità e un sentimento ritengo forte, poi gli eventi e in special modo quelli che hai scatenato tu hanno completamente modificato il DNA del vostro amore, immagina di trasferire i cambiaenti che produce un tradimento nell'animo delle persone che li attuano e li subiscono nell'aspetto fisico, guardati allo specchio e guarda lui ecco le vostre sembianze sono radicalmente cambiate. E' così , sarà così per sempre ...ma non è impossibile ricominciare e proseguire , lui non guarirà mai perché la ferita c'è stata, c'e' e resta come uno sfregio ma se ti ama ancora imparerà a conviverci,  te ogni tanto dovrai rassegnarti a veder sanguinare quella ferita che produrrà sgomento e disagio in te  ma se lui imprecherà un po' per il dolore accarezzalo invece di allontanarlo, e' l'unico vero modo per ritrovarvi diversi ma uniti, amore e pazienza.
l


----------



## tesla (14 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi disturba leggere che ogni volta una donna entra in crisi con il patner finisce con un colibrì nel sedere ma può essere?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Minerva ha detto:


> e snapp deve essere onomatopeico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.:rotfloi,dopo aver preso tsunami di salame in tutte le salse,divaricate in ogni modo,ecco che arrivano i dubbi.Può un salame dalla punta rosa essere una soluzione hai problemi di coppia?Credo sia stupido pensarlo o no?può la presenza di un bel salamone fra le natiche portare giovamento ad un rapporto in crisi?




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
...mi fai morire!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma camomilla è una brava,ma alessandra dov'è?una delle mie discepole preferite....!



presente!!!
prendo appunti...poetici!!! ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nonostante la discussione sia stata orientata a tarallucci e vino con il gran maestro uff Oscuro :mrgreen: (ciao ma sei sempre merdaccia o sei rientrato nei ranghi?) cercherò di rispondere a Snap sedendo nella sedia (scomodissima Minchia) della tradita. Cara Snap senza star a ripeter che hai sbagliato, che dovevi esser più leale ... Bla bla bla ... Ti dico solo che è ovvio, scontato che entrambi siete cambiati, alcuni anni fa si sono incontrati un ragazzo ed una ragazza che si sono amati per certe affinità e un sentimento ritengo forte, poi gli eventi e in special modo quelli che hai scatenato tu hanno completamente modificato il DNA del vostro amore, immagina di trasferire i cambiaenti che produce un tradimento nell'animo delle persone che li attuano e li subiscono nell'aspetto fisico, guardati allo specchio e guarda lui ecco le vostre sembianze sono radicalmente cambiate. E' così , sarà così per sempre ...ma non è impossibile ricominciare e proseguire , lui non guarirà mai perché la ferita c'è stata, c'e' e resta come uno sfregio ma se ti ama ancora imparerà a conviverci, te ogni tanto dovrai rassegnarti a veder sanguinare quella ferita che produrrà sgomento e disagio in te ma se lui imprecherà un po' per il dolore accarezzalo invece di allontanarlo, e' l'unico vero modo per ritrovarvi diversi ma uniti, amore e pazienza.
> l


Io non capisco:Si sono sempre un pò merdaccia,ma perchè accusare oscuro di orientare discussioni a tarallucci e vino?:rotfl:Ho solo espresso pacatamente la mia visione delle cose,che non può essere positiva,quindi con espressioni artistiche,metafore e similitudini ho fatto chiaramente intendere la natura del mio pensiero.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Snap*



Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


Snap seriamente, io credo che tu abbia un concetto dell'amore un pò confuso,credo che la tua passione per i"pacchi rosa"sia cosa diversa dall'amare,quando si ama si parla e ci si confronta faccia a faccia,non si finisce a gemere di spalle ad uno sconosciuto che ti scotenna quelle chiappe stanche e astiose,assecondando il tuo languore anale!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> presente!!!
> prendo appunti...poetici!!! ahahahah


Vorrei fossi più presente!grazie!:up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nonostante la discussione sia stata orientata a tarallucci e vino con il gran maestro uff Oscuro :mrgreen: (ciao ma sei sempre merdaccia o sei rientrato nei ranghi?)  cercherò di rispondere a Snap sedendo nella sedia (scomodissima Minchia) della tradita. Cara Snap senza star a ripeter che hai sbagliato, che dovevi esser più leale ... Bla bla bla ... Ti dico solo che è ovvio, scontato che entrambi siete cambiati, alcuni anni fa si sono incontrati un ragazzo ed una ragazza che si sono amati per certe affinità e un sentimento ritengo forte, poi gli eventi e in special modo quelli che hai scatenato tu hanno completamente modificato il DNA del vostro amore, immagina di trasferire i cambiaenti che produce un tradimento nell'animo delle persone che li attuano e li subiscono nell'aspetto fisico, guardati allo specchio e guarda lui ecco le vostre sembianze sono radicalmente cambiate. E' così , sarà così per sempre ...ma non è impossibile ricominciare e proseguire , lui non guarirà mai perché la ferita c'è stata, c'e' e resta come uno sfregio ma se ti ama ancora imparerà a conviverci,  te ogni tanto dovrai rassegnarti a veder sanguinare quella ferita che produrrà sgomento e disagio in te  ma se lui imprecherà un po' per il dolore accarezzalo invece di allontanarlo, e' l'unico vero modo per ritrovarvi diversi ma uniti, amore e pazienza.
> l





Bellissimo post Fiammetta!
E ora vado ad accenderti il verde! :up:


----------



## alexalex (15 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.:rotfloi,dopo aver preso tsunami di salame in tutte le salse,divaricate in ogni modo,ecco che arrivano i dubbi.Può un salame dalla punta rosa essere una soluzione hai problemi di coppia?Credo sia stupido pensarlo o no?può la presenza di un bel salamone fra le natiche portare giovamento ad un rapporto in crisi?


ed ecco che mentre leggevo un discorso serio TU mi fai perdere il filo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Alex*



alexalex ha detto:


> ed ecco che mentre leggevo un discorso serio TU mi fai perdere il filo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi spiace ma ero serio anche io...!


----------



## tesla (15 Maggio 2013)

intanto snap se ne è andata


----------



## Daniele (15 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> intanto snap se ne è andata


e ne è andata perchè non ha le palle e intanto lascerà il suo grande amore rinfacciandogli che lui non ha saputo perdonare...qualcosa di nuovo forse???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rabarbaro, volevi in breve dirle che non si è comportata da santa. Non bastava una semplice parola?


E' più bello leggere senza capire tutto in prima mandata e scoprire, rileggendo, il reale significato. La sintesi delle parole non è così descrittiva e in un mondo dove si risparmia anche sulle parole, lo spreco delle stesse è un tipo di generosità mal accettata.

Quanto diversa è invece la sintesi di Eretteo, che in risposta fa esplodere la propria fantasia in mille modi e suscita in ognuno di noi un'inflazione di sensazioni!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò nell'ultimo capoverso l'ha rassicurata :mrgreen:


Una pacca sulla spalla d'incoraggiamento non si nega mai


----------



## tesla (15 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e ne è andata perchè non ha le palle e intanto lascerà il suo grande amore rinfacciandogli che lui non ha saputo perdonare...qualcosa di nuovo forse???


oppure è stato in nostro solito, caldo benveuto


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


Non uscirai più da questa storia.
sarà il tuo inferno.
perchè è la vostra storia.
moltissimi ricordi e sensazioni per lui saranno legati 
ancora più che per te
 al vostro "vissuto".
e quello che avete vissuto parla chiaro.
Lui dovrebbe fare chiarezza dentro di se... e capire se qualcosa che ritiene "sporcato" 
possa essere pulito, ma se ancora ti chiede.. significa che niente è morto, superato.

... una brace che cova sotto la cenere... dagli sviluppi imprevedibili.
a volte pochi gesti, pochi tentennamenti ( i tuoi) 
cambiamo il corso interno di due esistenze ( le vostre).


----------



## malox_70 (16 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Io vorrei lasciarmi tutto alle spalle...ma lui a volte va' in depressione a causa di questa storia, riempiendomi di domande, battutine, confronti....
> Così facendo, mi fa stare male...è come se la mia ferita non riuscisse a rimarginarsi perchè qualcuno continua ad infilarci un dito dentro.


Che bastardo. Ma come? Tu lo scornazzi, poi vuoi dimenticare e lui,invece di aiutarti a far finta di nulla, ti riempie di domande, va in depressione e ti infila un dito dentro?
Mollalo. Non ti merita.


----------



## Dicolamia (17 Maggio 2013)

*Dicolamia*

Ciao a tutti, mi presento perché sono nuovo. Cara Snap, purtroppo il perdono che una persona ti accorda in situazioni del genere è, per così dire, condizionato. Mi spiego meglio: nel momento in cui il tuo ragazzo ha dichiarato di perdonarti, ti ha in realtà solo dato la sua disponibilità ad intraprendere un percorso insieme che, negli intenti di entrambi, porterà al tuo definitivo perdono. Per il momento "ti perdono" può essere tradotto come "non ti mando a cagare perché, mio malgrado, nonostante tu mi abbia messo nella posizione dello scemo del villaggio, non chiedermi quindi il perché, io credo ancora nel nostro rapporto". Ciò premesso, ora sei tu che devi capire dentro te stessa se la tua motivazione ad andare avanti con lui sia tale da sopportare tutte le torture cui lui deciderà di sottoporti per arrivare al punto di aver sfogato per intero la rabbia che ha dentro a causa tua. Se ti senti insofferente di fronte a questi suoi atteggiamenti, allora probabilmente sei tu che non vuoi essere perdonata per davvero. Purtroppo queste cose non funzionano in automatico, quindi se vieni "perdonato/a" non si torna immediatamente "felici come prima, come se non fosse successo niente", perché qualcosa è successo, anche se adesso hai difficoltà pensarci ed anche se rinneghi la cosa perfino con te stessa. Tuttavia, come già scritto da qualcuno più saggio di me poche righe più su, non devi pensare di aver fatto un vero e proprio errore, ma solo di aver compiuto delle scelte ed aver dato delle priorità in un certo momento della tua vita. Siccome quelle scelte hanno prodotto degli effetti e generato le relative conseguenze, ora devi fare altre scelte. In conclusione, tieni duro e piuttosto umiliati di fronte a lui. Deve convincersi che tu abbia capito di essere la peggiore persona sulla terra ed essere fortunata che ti abbia tenuta con sé (non sono propriamente d'accordo, ma è ciò che lui vorrebbe credere). In bocca al lupo :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Dicolamia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi presento perché sono nuovo. Cara Snap, purtroppo il perdono che una persona ti accorda in situazioni del genere è, per così dire, condizionato. Mi spiego meglio: nel momento in cui il tuo ragazzo ha dichiarato di perdonarti, ti ha in realtà solo dato la sua disponibilità ad intraprendere un percorso insieme che, negli intenti di entrambi, porterà al tuo definitivo perdono. Per il momento "ti perdono" può essere tradotto come "non ti mando a cagare perché, mio malgrado, nonostante tu mi abbia messo nella posizione dello scemo del villaggio, non chiedermi quindi il perché, io credo ancora nel nostro rapporto". Ciò premesso, ora sei tu che devi capire dentro te stessa se la tua motivazione ad andare avanti con lui sia tale da sopportare tutte le torture cui lui deciderà di sottoporti per arrivare al punto di aver sfogato per intero la rabbia che ha dentro a causa tua. Se ti senti insofferente di fronte a questi suoi atteggiamenti, allora probabilmente sei tu che non vuoi essere perdonata per davvero. Purtroppo queste cose non funzionano in automatico, quindi se vieni "perdonato/a" non si torna immediatamente "felici come prima, come se non fosse successo niente", perché qualcosa è successo, anche se adesso hai difficoltà pensarci ed anche se rinneghi la cosa perfino con te stessa. Tuttavia, come già scritto da qualcuno più saggio di me poche righe più su, non devi pensare di aver fatto un vero e proprio errore, ma solo di aver compiuto delle scelte ed aver dato delle priorità in un certo momento della tua vita. Siccome quelle scelte hanno prodotto degli effetti e generato le relative conseguenze, ora devi fare altre scelte. *In conclusione, tieni duro e piuttosto umiliati di fronte a lui. Deve convincersi che tu abbia capito di essere la peggiore persona sulla terra ed essere fortunata che ti abbia tenuta con sé (non sono propriamente d'accordo, ma è ciò che lui vorrebbe credere). In bocca al lupo :smile:*





Quoto tutto tranne il neretto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Quoto tutto tranne il neretto.


Idem per me...
Perchè preferisco che nonostante tutte le afflizioni che ci siamo dati, siamo usciti salvi, e tu resti la migliore persona per me.
Perchè se ti considerassi la peggiore
sarei scemo 
a stare con te

o peggio mostrerei al mondo
che sono dipendente affettivo da te!


----------



## Dicolamia (17 Maggio 2013)

*Dicolamia*

Ragazzi/e, paradossalmente sono d'accordo con voi perché evidentemente non mi sono espresso come avrei voluto. Quel che pedestremente ho espresso e che intendevo dire è che l'altro, ovverosia il tradito/la tradita, vuole percepire come "sentito nel profondo" il pentimento dell'altra persona. Ora, a mio avviso, un pentimento profondo, per chi ci può essere passato dal punto di vista attivo (da traditore) significa sentirsi la persona peggiore del mondo per aver fatto soffrire qualcuno che si ama, che si è guadagnato il nostro amore e che non si meritava una pugnalata del genere.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Quoto tutto tranne il neretto.


il neretto è davvero teribile...


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2013)

Ma il neretto è quello che nella botta inziale potrebbe far risparmiare mesi di dolore, quindi orgoglio sotto le scarpe e via cari traditori, la sofferenza del tradito e la sua durata è solo e solamente una vostra responsabilità!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Dicolamia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi presento perché sono nuovo. Cara Snap, purtroppo il perdono che una persona ti accorda in situazioni del genere è, per così dire, condizionato. Mi spiego meglio: nel momento in cui il tuo ragazzo ha dichiarato di perdonarti, ti ha in realtà solo dato la sua disponibilità ad intraprendere un percorso insieme che, negli intenti di entrambi, porterà al tuo definitivo perdono. Per il momento "ti perdono" può essere tradotto come "non ti mando a cagare perché, mio malgrado, nonostante tu mi abbia messo nella posizione dello scemo del villaggio, non chiedermi quindi il perché, io credo ancora nel nostro rapporto". Ciò premesso, ora sei tu che devi capire dentro te stessa se la tua motivazione ad andare avanti con lui sia tale da sopportare tutte le torture cui lui deciderà di sottoporti per arrivare al punto di aver sfogato per intero la rabbia che ha dentro a causa tua. Se ti senti insofferente di fronte a questi suoi atteggiamenti, allora probabilmente sei tu che non vuoi essere perdonata per davvero. Purtroppo queste cose non funzionano in automatico, quindi se vieni "perdonato/a" non si torna immediatamente "felici come prima, come se non fosse successo niente", perché qualcosa è successo, anche se adesso hai difficoltà pensarci ed anche se rinneghi la cosa perfino con te stessa. Tuttavia, come già scritto da qualcuno più saggio di me poche righe più su, non devi pensare di aver fatto un vero e proprio errore, ma solo di aver compiuto delle scelte ed aver dato delle priorità in un certo momento della tua vita. Siccome quelle scelte hanno prodotto degli effetti e generato le relative conseguenze, ora devi fare altre scelte. In conclusione, tieni duro e piuttosto umiliati di fronte a lui. Deve convincersi che tu abbia capito di essere la peggiore persona sulla terra ed essere fortunata che ti abbia tenuta con sé (non sono propriamente d'accordo, ma è ciò che lui vorrebbe credere). In bocca al lupo :smile:


Buon discorso ma nell'ultima parte credo tu ti sia espresso male ... Forse intendevi dire che deve convincerai che il traditore si senta da schifo per il dolore procurato, quindi smetta di stare sulla difensiva e di minimizzare o cercarsi alibi ma vuoti il sacco fino in fondo con un atteggiamento che sia chiaro e netto.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Idem per me...
> Perchè preferisco che nonostante tutte le afflizioni che ci siamo dati, siamo usciti salvi, e tu resti la migliore persona per me.
> Perchè se ti considerassi la peggiore
> sarei scemo
> ...



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Dicolamia ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e, paradossalmente sono d'accordo con voi perché evidentemente non mi sono espresso come avrei voluto. Quel che pedestremente ho espresso e che intendevo dire è che l'altro, ovverosia il tradito/la tradita, vuole percepire come "sentito nel profondo" il pentimento dell'altra persona. Ora, a mio avviso, un pentimento profondo, per chi ci può essere passato dal punto di vista attivo (da traditore) significa sentirsi la persona peggiore del mondo per aver fatto soffrire qualcuno che si ama, che si è guadagnato il nostro amore e che non si meritava una pugnalata del genere.



Permettimi di scrivere due righe.

Il tradito, o perlomeno alcuni traditi ma credo la maggioranza, si ritrovano ad affrontare tanti di quei problemi esistenziali che vengono proiettati in un vortice dove loro stessi girano all'impazzata cercando furiosamente non soltanto loro stessi ma anche la persona che li ha traditi, In questo vortice per nulla razionale ma fatto di emozioni e sensazioni che i traditori manco per la minchia riusciranno mai a capire, si trovano in uno stato di "catarsi" dove ritrovare se stessi e l'altra persona vuole del tempo, si ha bisogno di tempo e soprattutto di ritrovare se stessi nella vera interezza di quello che era una volta. il traditore/ice deve soltanto avere la pazienza e la bontà di capire che non capirà mai una minchia di quello che al tradito/ta capita e deve o dovrebbe stare la ad assecondare tutte quelle fisime che al momento il tradito/ta ha e che esterna in malo modo, ricordandosi non tanto come è in questo momento la persona tradita, ma come era, e stargli accanto in ricordo di come era e sarà nuovamente la persona che ha amato, e che ama visto che hanno deciso di rimanere assieme. 

Quello sopra descritto è follia, ma si perde il senno, per fortuna questo non succede a tutti, ne abbiamo esempi nel forum. Sempre che si scriva la verità.


----------



## job (19 Maggio 2013)

Snap ha detto:


> Ho tradito il mio ragazzo perché non mi sentivo amata, apprezzata. Avevamo anche dei problemi nel fare l’amore per causa mia.
> Ho frequentato questo ragazzo, che non aveva nulla di speciale, se non ricordarmi come era il mio attuale ragazzo all’inizio…Non riuscivo a prendere una decisione, perché insieme si completavano, uno con  la sua dolcezza e il suo amore per me, l’altro per la tua maturità e per tutti i bei momenti avuti insieme.
> Con l’altro, tutti i miei problemi sessuali sono svaniti. Mi faceva stare rilassata anche in quel momento.
> Durante le vacanze estive, capisco che il mio attuale ragazzo è ancora quel ragazzo di molti anni fa’, innamorato di me e dolce…Decido di troncare con l’amante…
> ...


Non siete sposati e non avete figli: ma chi ve lo fa fare di continuare assieme?
Lui deve perdonarti e tu devi perdonarti. Son percorsi lunghi, dolorosissimi, tristi, deprimenti e dall'esito incerto.
Separatevi immediatamente e sarete molto più felici.


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

job ha detto:


> Non siete sposati e non avete figli: ma chi ve lo fa fare di continuare assieme?
> Lui deve perdonarti e tu devi perdonarti. Son percorsi lunghi, dolorosissimi, tristi, deprimenti e dall'esito incerto.
> Separatevi immediatamente e sarete molto più felici.


E no, troppo facile, lui può perdonarla quando avrà compiuto il suo cammino e solo dopo lei potrà perdonarsi, mentre succede troppo spesso il contrario con un tradito poi smollato nel pieno della sua crisi personale. Se lei lo lascia ora, lo distrugge, se sta con lui senza dargli una mano lo distrugge, se non asseconda il suo animo, lo distrugge, la via è chiaramente una sola per lui ed infinite per lei, ma se lei vuole anche solo un poco di bene al tizio le sue infinite vie diventano solo una.


----------



## job (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E no, troppo facile, lui può perdonarla quando avrà compiuto il suo cammino e solo dopo lei potrà perdonarsi, mentre succede troppo spesso il contrario con un tradito poi smollato nel pieno della sua crisi personale. Se lei lo lascia ora, lo distrugge, se sta con lui senza dargli una mano lo distrugge, se non asseconda il suo animo, lo distrugge, la via è chiaramente una sola per lui ed infinite per lei, ma se lei vuole anche solo un poco di bene al tizio le sue infinite vie diventano solo una.



Sono fidanzati, ossia non sono um cazzo!
Non si può nemmeno parlare di adulterio.
Son prove tecniche di trasmissione, trombate in ordine sparso, cazzate giovanili di chi non è ancora pronto a prendersi un impegno serio.
In questi casi il sentimento del tradito deve essere di sollievo, di pericolo scampato. La fila procede, avanti un’altra.


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

Sposati, non sposati, conviventi, fidanzati, necrofili, pirla o quantà'altro non conta. Lei ha riscoperto di amare lui, vuole stare con lui e deve imparare che non basta solo volere questo per essere perdonati e via un buffetto, lei ha fatto una cagata incredibile, deve pur sapere che gli ha fatto un male cane ed il disagio che lei subisce adesso non è neppure paragonabile, ma cosa si aspettava, le coccole dopo???


----------



## Diletta (22 Maggio 2013)

job ha detto:


> Sono fidanzati, ossia non sono um cazzo!
> Non si può nemmeno parlare di adulterio.
> Son prove tecniche di trasmissione, trombate in ordine sparso, cazzate giovanili di chi non è ancora pronto a prendersi un impegno serio.
> In questi casi il sentimento del tradito deve essere di sollievo, di pericolo scampato. La fila procede, avanti un’altra.



Però proprio le "prove tecniche di trasmissione" possono portare al risultato di capire che quella è la persona giusta per noi. Se non si fanno rimarrà il dubbio per alcuni e sarebbe rimasto anche a lei.
E questo potrebbe essere un sollievo per il tradito, come hai detto tu, ma nel senso opposto a quello che intendevi: sapere che formano una coppia più sicura e consolidata.

Ma è tutta teoria la mia vero?
Perché nella realtà questa coppia è finita...il fidanzato ci tornerà sempre sopra.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Sposati, non sposati, conviventi, fidanzati, necrofili, pirla o quantà'altro non conta. Lei ha riscoperto di amare lui, vuole stare con lui e deve imparare che non basta solo volere questo per essere perdonati e via un buffetto, lei ha fatto una cagata incredibile, deve pur sapere che gli ha fatto un male cane ed il disagio che lei subisce adesso non è neppure paragonabile, ma cosa si aspettava, le coccole dopo???


Il problema è a monte,bastava presagire,bastava guardare oltre,bastava parlare,bastava affrontare il disagio,invece snap è finita con un frecciabianca dalla punta rosa fra le gambe e fra le natiche, chi va per quella strada certi pescioni prende,e dopo non deve dissanguare i coglioni al prossimo.


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

Per me a Snap piace il capitone!!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sposati, non sposati, conviventi, fidanzati, necrofili, pirla o quantà'altro non conta. Lei ha riscoperto di amare lui, vuole stare con lui e deve imparare che non basta solo volere questo per essere perdonati e via un buffetto, lei ha fatto una cagata incredibile, deve pur sapere che gli ha fatto un male cane ed il disagio che lei subisce adesso non è neppure paragonabile, ma cosa si aspettava, le coccole dopo???


Daniele
ma quando scopriamo certe cose 
della nostra fidanzata
non sarebbe più spiccio, sicuro, certo, indolore
tagliar corto dicendosi
varda che mona che sono
ho riposto la mia fede in una scimmia dispettosa
la quale mi ha chiavato

sarò così scemo da passare la vita con una bertuccia di sital fatta?

Meglio che mi cerchi una donna difarente!
Acconcia alla bisogna.

Innamorarsi in certe maniere, suvvia è da sconsiderati!


----------



## Cattivello (27 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Snap!
> 
> Non è che io non pensi che certe ragazze facili poi per compensare il karma dell'universo devono aver la vita resa difficile per compensazione, ma il più delle volte è così.
> Sei una sguappola di spurio grondeggio che ha sminato e frappato qua e là nei campi smegghiati e nelle valli trombine, sarebbe facile dirti che chi sblinda la necchia s'ingrulla di salme per lindo smeriglio, ma questo non smollerebbe di un cubito nè la grandula veglia nè la svilita brandeggiata che hai smesso, quindi le bronze carlinghe d'obice stretto ti calzano lisce or ch'hai dragheggiato sul pavido losco e sul madido bozzo.
> ...


non ti conosco ma per me sei meglio di Dante!


----------



## Dicolamia (27 Maggio 2013)

*Ultimo...*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimi di scrivere due righe.
> 
> Il tradito, o perlomeno alcuni traditi ma credo la maggioranza, si ritrovano ad affrontare tanti di quei problemi esistenziali che vengono proiettati in un vortice dove loro stessi girano all'impazzata cercando furiosamente non soltanto loro stessi ma anche la persona che li ha traditi, In questo vortice per nulla razionale ma fatto di emozioni e sensazioni che i traditori manco per la minchia riusciranno mai a capire, si trovano in uno stato di "catarsi" dove ritrovare se stessi e l'altra persona vuole del tempo, si ha bisogno di tempo e soprattutto di ritrovare se stessi nella vera interezza di quello che era una volta. il traditore/ice deve soltanto avere la pazienza e la bontà di capire che non capirà mai una minchia di quello che al tradito/ta capita e deve o dovrebbe stare la ad assecondare tutte quelle fisime che al momento il tradito/ta ha e che esterna in malo modo, ricordandosi non tanto come è in questo momento la persona tradita, ma come era, e stargli accanto in ricordo di come era e sarà nuovamente la persona che ha amato, e che ama visto che hanno deciso di rimanere assieme.
> 
> Quello sopra descritto è follia, ma si perde il senno, per fortuna questo non succede a tutti, ne abbiamo esempi nel forum. Sempre che si scriva la verità.


Scusa, Ultimo, ma non credo di aver compreso l'ultima parte. Parto dal presupposto che tradimento equivalga a lasciarsi, soprattutto quando non ci sono di mezzo dei figli (piccoli). Ora, posto che sarebbe l'unica vera via praticabile, perché non è dignitoso continuare a stare con una persona che ti ha umiliato nel peggiore dei modi (alla quale, un pochino, si fa anche pena), se proprio si vuole praticare quella via autolesionistica e distruttiva del rimanere insieme e "cercare di far vivere a tutti i costi un qualcosa che è già morto", pur sapendo che in futuro a parità di condizioni ricapiterà la stessa identica cosa, solo a quel punto il traditore deve chinare il capo e perdere la dignità così come l'ha fatta perdere al poveraccio/poveraccia cui ha mancato di rispetto. Questo è (secondo me).


----------



## emme76 (27 Maggio 2013)

ma perché se due non hanno figli allora è meglio che si lascino, dopo un tradimento?
Dove sta scritto?

Perché solo in presenza di figli le coppie devono cercare di ricostruire???

Non c'è una legge.


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma perché se due non hanno figli allora è meglio che si lascino, dopo un tradimento?
> Dove sta scritto?
> 
> Perché solo in presenza di figli le coppie devono cercare di ricostruire???
> ...


Ciao,

a parte che non c'è una legge ... 
trovo pericoloso, il rimanere assieme "solo" per il bene dei figli ... 

è una questione di coppia ... tra lei e lui. 
alcuni si lasciano ... altri si ritrovano ... 
e così dovrebbe essere ... 

sienne


----------



## Dicolamia (27 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a parte che non c'è una legge ...
> trovo pericoloso, il rimanere assieme "solo" per il bene dei figli ...
> ...


Certo che non c'è una legge. Ma è l'unico motivo valido che in una situazione del genere mi impedirebbe di andare via di casa (non li ho e non me ne devo andare da nessuna parte).


----------



## Ultimo (27 Maggio 2013)

Dicolamia ha detto:


> Scusa, Ultimo, ma non credo di aver compreso l'ultima parte. Parto dal presupposto che tradimento equivalga a lasciarsi, soprattutto quando non ci sono di mezzo dei figli (piccoli). Ora, posto che sarebbe l'unica vera via praticabile, perché non è dignitoso continuare a stare con una persona che ti ha umiliato nel peggiore dei modi (alla quale, un pochino, si fa anche pena), se proprio si vuole praticare quella via autolesionistica e distruttiva del rimanere insieme e "cercare di far vivere a tutti i costi un qualcosa che è già morto", pur sapendo che in futuro a parità di condizioni ricapiterà la stessa identica cosa, solo a quel punto il traditore deve chinare il capo e perdere la dignità così come l'ha fatta perdere al poveraccio/poveraccia cui ha mancato di rispetto. Questo è (secondo me).



L'età, l'esperienza e situazioni che ti accadono ti cambiano, tutto cambia in alcuni meccanismi. Quello che una volta era importante perde valore, determinati istinti perdono valore. La vita comincia ad essere vista in maniera diversa, non del tutto diversa intendiamoci, ma cambiano gli interessi, quello a cui una volta ti dedicavi come pensieri e a volte anche con gestualità, azioni e fantasie varie diventano il ricordo di una qualcosa a cui si è dato troppa importanza. 
Si comincia a dare importanza a quello che al momento attuale sembra essere diventato importante, la propria persona innanzitutto, la propria persona in merito a quello che ha creato si è preso degli impegni anche per il futuro, questo impegno per la propria persona è condizionata dal passato, passato che si è voluto e che si è costruito da soli e in coppia. Mi fermo perchè già so che sto a farneticare e che sono incomprensibile, ma concludo scrivendo un'ultima cosa, spero di insegnare ai miei figli l'importanza che ha un uomo nel suo percorso di vita, e che questo percorso non venga troppo influenzato da quella dimensione chiamata sesso, istinto, e voglia spasmodica di sentirsi desiderati, compiaciuti, e arrivati come uomini attraverso questi. Anche se hanno la loro giusta importanza.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'età, l'esperienza e situazioni che ti accadono ti cambiano, tutto cambia in alcuni meccanismi. Quello che una volta era importante perde valore, determinati istinti perdono valore. La vita comincia ad essere vista in maniera diversa, non del tutto diversa intendiamoci, ma cambiano gli interessi, quello a cui una volta ti dedicavi come pensieri e a volte anche con gestualità, azioni e fantasie varie diventano il ricordo di una qualcosa a cui si è dato troppa importanza.
> Si comincia a dare importanza a quello che al momento attuale sembra essere diventato importante, la propria persona innanzitutto, la propria persona in merito a quello che ha creato si è preso degli impegni anche per il futuro, questo impegno per la propria persona è condizionata dal passato, passato che si è voluto e che si è costruito da soli e in coppia. Mi fermo perchè già so che sto a farneticare e che sono incomprensibile, ma concludo scrivendo un'ultima cosa, spero di insegnare ai miei figli l'importanza che ha un uomo nel suo percorso di vita, e che questo percorso non venga troppo influenzato da quella dimensione chiamata sesso, istinto, e voglia spasmodica di sentirsi desiderati, compiaciuti, e arrivati come uomini attraverso questi. Anche se hanno la loro giusta importanza.



:up::up::up::up::up:
Gli elementi ci influenzano a seconda dell'età...
Per esempio avevi voglia tu di spiegarmi che so a 25 anni che c'era dell'altro al mondo che non le donne nude...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Gli elementi ci influenzano a seconda dell'età...
> Per esempio avevi voglia tu di spiegarmi che so a 25 anni che c'era dell'altro al mondo che non le donne nude...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Stardo!!!!! 

Chissà se la situazione adesso è vista diversamente..... probabile che le "epoche" abbiano un ruolo fondamentale nella visione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Che bastardo. Ma come? Tu lo scornazzi, poi vuoi dimenticare e lui,invece di aiutarti a far finta di nulla, ti riempie di domande, va in depressione e *ti infila un dito dentro?*
> Mollalo. Non ti merita.


Dicono aumenti il piacere.


----------



## malox_70 (18 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dicono aumenti il piacere.


Ah, allora mi scuso per il bastardo. Non avevo capito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Giugno 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Ah, allora mi scuso per il bastardo. Non avevo capito.


malox ma tu sei amico di buscopann?


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> malox ma tu sei amico di buscopann?


:unhappy:


----------



## malox_70 (19 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> malox ma tu sei amico di buscopann?


Concorrente.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2013)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Gli elementi ci influenzano a seconda dell'età...
> Per esempio avevi voglia tu di spiegarmi che so a 25 anni che c'era dell'altro al mondo che non le donne nude...


Hai 46 anni,e per te il mondo non è ancora cambiato,vicenza e donne nude.


----------

